
Show HN: Asynchronous meeting software for remote teams - wixfi
https://grapevine.team/
======
wixfi
Hey All.

My name's Brandyn and I've been working on a new MVP to help remote teams stay
connected (it's been a grind..)

I've been working with remote employees & contractors around the world and one
of the problems I've found was the difficulty in trying to keep everyone in
sync due to different time zones.

We really like being able to have daily standups and weekly team meetings but
were never able to get everyone on them at the same time.

So we created Grapevine, an asynchronous meeting platform for remote teams.

I would be SUPER grateful for any feedback (good or bad) on the product. It's
been a bootstrapped effort to help solve a problem we had, and I'm hoping it
helps others as well.

Thanks HN!

